# 2017 MK Powerdrive: Co-Pilot? I-Pilot?



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if Co-Pilot or I-Pilot is available for my 2017 Powerdrive? After I bought it and installed it, I was told "they're working on it". 
What is the least expensive Humminbird unit that will work with it? Helix 7 G2N? 
Thanks


----------

